# gimli/legolas comparison



## Ingo (Jun 25, 2002)

I would like to know facts about both of these characters...preferably in pairs(as in one for gimli and one for legolas...like both last names or fathers names or wepons used or lines spoken....anything)
just for fun im makeing a comparison chart.....and in need the help of all yall...you guys are geniuses 

thanks


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 26, 2002)

*Gimli*
No last name or uknown
Son of Gloin
Used a Battle Ax

*Legolas*
Last Name is Greenleaf
Son of Thranduil
Used a Bow and Arrow


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 5, 2002)

Gimli
-"For upon that road I was put to shame:Gimli Gloin's son,who had deemed himself more tough than men, hardier than any elf. But neither did I proove; and I was held only to the road by the will of Aragorn."- on the Paths of the Dead
-liked caves (obviously) & lived under the ground

Legolas
-"For I felt not the horror, & I feared not the shadows of men, powerless & frail as I deemed them."- on POTD
-longed for the sea & lived in Mirkwood. Loved trees, the woods, & light


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 7, 2002)

legolas-
is hott

gimli-
is not

 hope that helped


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 7, 2002)

Both were members of Fellowship


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 7, 2002)

one is about 3ft taller than the other!!!
(hint: the hott one is taller)


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 8, 2002)

Legolas_lover, take a cold shower!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *one is about 3ft taller than the other!!!
> (hint: the hott one is taller) *


Legolas is 7 and a half feet tall? That's really shocking news.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 8, 2002)

gamil - ok, about 2ft taller!!! 
pontifex - i did....................i doesn't help


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 8, 2002)

legolas
-has blonde hair 

gimli
-has reddish brownish hair


----------



## Lady_of_Gondor (Jul 17, 2002)

perhaps Legolas_lover you are too caught up in the New Line Cinema versions of both characters, because I dont believe in the books Gimli's hair color is ever mentioned. Perhaps it is and im not thinking straight. But I dont think so. Dont get me wrong I think that legolas is as hot as the next guy, but that is just the media interpretation of him, and to use that as an example of something Gimli and Legolas dont have in common seems a little bit unnecessary. However, I do agree with you that Legolas is hot. Just not a good answer to the thread.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 18, 2002)

Lady_of_Gondor - well, true, their hair color is never mentioned in the book. but that is what i would've expected gimli and legolas to look like. so i'll say it. and if the person who started this thread doesn't want to use it, then that's fine with me. also, i was being FUNNY, when i sad one is hott, one is not. just so u know.........................................


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jul 19, 2002)

Wasn't Gimli named Gimli Elf-Friend, or something. I can remember reading something saying that


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes, because he befriended Legolas. So?


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jul 25, 2002)

Legolas
-is an elf
-is an awesome archer
-is a member of the fellowship

Gimli
-is a dwarf
-is an awesome fighter with his axe
-is a member of the fellowship

Well that's about all I have to say for now.


----------

